# Speakers to Complete New HTS



## cdudek (Dec 27, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I am in the process of building a home theater system. So far, I have purchased the Yamaha 765 receiver and a Polk Audio PSW 505 sub. I am now looking for a set of speakers to pair with these two. I saw a deal for Polk Audio RM75 5 piece speakers for $149.99 which is within my price range (would like to stay <$200). I was hoping to get some assistance from people more knowledgeable since this is my first time piecing together equipment to build a HTS.

Is this a good set of speakers or should I be looking elsewhere? Does anyone have suggestions on a better set?

Any advice or general knowledge would help.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

cdudek said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am in the process of building a home theater system. So far, I have purchased the Yamaha 765 receiver and a Polk Audio PSW 505 sub. I am now looking for a set of speakers to pair with these two. I saw a deal for Polk Audio RM75 5 piece speakers for $149.99 which is within my price range (would like to stay <$200). I was hoping to get some assistance from people more knowledgeable since this is my first time piecing together equipment to build a HTS.
> 
> ...


Chris,
Putting together 5 Speakers for under 200 Dollars is not an easy task. If you like the way that the Polks sound then I would go with it.

If expanding your Search to Used Speakers would give you more options. However, at that Pricerange, a bundled Package similar to those that come in an HTIB will probably be your only option. i would see if there are any Klipsch Packages On Sale that meet your Budget as well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Insignia 6.5" Bass reflex speakers from Best Buy (sku:7705307) would be another option. A couple black rubber doorstops from the dollar store and a pair of stick rubber feet can easily turn one of these speaker on it's side for center duty. The problem is they are sold in pairs @ $90, so it puts you a little over budget and you'll have a spare speakers (unless you want to go 6.1)


----------



## cdudek (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I haven't heard the Polk speakers before so I am not set on them. I am not in that big of a time crunch (about 3 months) to buy the speakers. I am looking at these Insignias right now and they have great reviews. Is this a good substitute for a center speaker or should I buy two pairs of these and then a center? Also, how do these compare to Polks or Kilpsch?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

The ideal setup is 3 identical speakers for your Left, Right, and Center. A speaker designed as a "center" to match "fronts" of a different design have inherent design comprises when it comes to timbre matching and frequency response.


----------



## cdudek (Dec 27, 2010)

JJ and Marshall,

What do you guys think of Jamo speakers? I know that they are Klipsch owned and are supposedly great bang for the buck. Vann's has a deal right now for a Jamo 5.1-channel black home theater speaker system (S 413 HCS 5) for $199.98. I would post the link but it won't let me since I have not been a member long enough. 

Should I pick this deal up while it's still going on? Also, if I do pick it up, should I use the bass it comes with or use the PSW505 that I bought earlier?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Jamo makes a quality product. In the past, most of their offerings were in the European market. As to that particular speaker package, I would definitely recommend listening to it first as with a 5.1 package being sold for less than what a quality subwoofer costs, compromises have to be made.

I suppose it comes down to what you are wanting out of your HT. If currently using your TV's speakers, this represents a big step up.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Ditto to JJ and would add that if $200 is your max, and you want 5.1 as opposed to 3.1, I think this is likely one of your best/only options.


----------



## Emuc64 (Nov 15, 2009)

cdudek said:


> JJ and Marshall,
> 
> What do you guys think of Jamo speakers? I know that they are Klipsch owned and are supposedly great bang for the buck. Vann's has a deal right now for a Jamo 5.1-channel black home theater speaker system (S 413 HCS 5) for $199.98. I would post the link but it won't let me since I have not been a member long enough.
> 
> ...


While I can't comment on the Jamo set specifically, I did try to find another set that had similar specs and NONE were under $300. So that looks like it's a good deal from Vanns. If you can audition them first, even better. There's a 15 day return policy from Vanns. 

"Within 15 days of receipt of this shipment, you may return: * For money back or exchange, any product in its original condition and packaging, excluding opened CD, DVD, VHS tape, or software. This does not include items purchased from the Clearance Center - Please see below for details on Clearance Center Items."

Key words being "original condition and packaging" :R


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I've not personally heard Jamos, but I've had a person or two speak favorably of them. From the specs, the speakers seem a little light which means thinner cabinets and lighter weight drivers, but overall, they look pretty solid for $200 and I can't point you to a better spec'd system for the price.

* Satellite-speaker model number: S 413
* Center-channel speaker model number: S 41 CEN.2
* Subwoofer model number: SUB 200
* Satellite speakers: 5.8" W x 9.3" H x 7.7" D / 5.7 lbs
* Center-channel speaker: 15.9" W x 5.8" H x 7.7" D / 9.6 lbs
* Subwoofer: 9.1" W x 11.9" H x 16.9" D / 18.5 lbs


----------



## cdudek (Dec 27, 2010)

Just wanted to say thanks again for the advice. I am still searching for a nice set of speakers to finish her off. I have upped my price range to $350. So if you guys know of any that would meet this mark, I'd love to hear it. Just to recap, here is my current setup:

TV - Sony KDL-55NX810
AVR - Yamaha 765
Sub - Polk PSW 505

I will be using this for mostly Movies and gaming (PS3). I came across Fluance's AV-HTB 5 speaker set for $200 and read some good reviews, wondering if you had any input. With the new $350 mark, are these a good idea or are there better brands/ideas that you have for the price?

Side-question: since my receiver is not 3D compatible, would the best solution be to plug the PS3 and cable directly into the TV (to get 3D video) and then just have the TV audio out be fed to the receiver? I am just looking for the best/most efficient way to get 3D video + surround sound. 

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

cdudek said:


> Just wanted to say thanks again for the advice. I am still searching for a nice set of speakers to finish her off. I have upped my price range to $350. So if you guys know of any that would meet this mark, I'd love to hear it. Just to recap, here is my current setup:
> 
> TV - Sony KDL-55NX810
> AVR - Yamaha 765
> ...


Chris,
Since the PS3 cannot do 3D and the Lossless Codecs simultaneously, hooking the HDMI directly to the TV and using the Optical Output to the AVR would be a good call. Ideally, you would use a BDP with Dual HDMI Outputs so you can send one to the AVR and one to the TV.

As for Speakers, does the 350 budget mean for a 5 Channel System or for a pair of Speakers? If for 5 Speakers, I doubt you could do much better than the Fluance. Know there are obviously compromises made when 5 Speakers are sold for that low of an amount. It shows up in the quality of the speaker drivers, crossover, and cabinets.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

cdudek said:


> ... should I use the bass it comes with or use the PSW505 that I bought earlier?
> Chris


If you buy a 5.1 system (a system that is 5 sat speakers and a bass box), I would use the bass box that comes with the system to help the smaller sat speakers (do not connect/use the bass box as the 'subwoofer'). The bass box will help the sats reach down to 80hz for the main channels.

For the system's .1 subwoofer channel, connect the PSW505 with the AVR's sub connection.


----------

